# Radon Bikes nicht für Jobrad qualifiziert ?



## createch2 (3. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte mir gern ein Radon JAB über Jobrad leasen, musste aber gestern feststellen daß sämtliche JABs nicht für Jobrad qualifiziert sind? Warum das? 
Auf der Radon Website wird noch explizit damit geworben, bei Bike Discount ist es dann plötzlich nicht möglich. Das ist irreführend.
Wird sich das ändern? Ansonsten muss ich halt doch zur Konkurrenz.
Ein Anruf hat übrigens auch keine bessere Auskunft gebracht als "ist vom Chef so gewollt". Gleiche Anfrage per email blieb bis jetzt unbeantwortet.


----------



## createch2 (4. Mai 2019)

Und schon hat ein anderer Hersteller ein Bike an mich verkauft. Weder Bike-Discount noch Radon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

